

The Silk Road hit by DDoS attack - barbs
http://dkn255hz262ypmii.onion.to/index.php?topic=153045.0

======
t0
I didn't even think that was possible, but I'm not surprised. Tor is a good
concept, but it's incredibly slow and only works some of the time.

Hopefully this leads to new software. It seems like a lot of Tor traffic is
internet. Rather than mix them together, create a new network that's only for
onion services.

